

Show HN: jQuizzy – Easy, embeddable interactive quizzes - ssiddharth
http://jquizzy.com

======
ssiddharth
Hello there, HN! The guy behind the jQuizzy MVP here. Happy to hear any
feedback/critique/questions you may have.

As a bit of a background, the first version of jQuizzy was a lightweight
quizzing engine that I built when I was at Nettuts and we needed to run a few
quizzes but had no viable options. As it was received well, I put the frontend
only code up for sale on CodeCanyon where it brought in some useful passive
income and has been bought over 700 times at around $20 a pop:
[http://i.imgur.com/R3IZegJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/R3IZegJ.png)

After being bitten by the "start something right now or you'll explode" bug
and brainstorming multiple ideas, I figured this idea deserved the first shot.
I've been working on this for what feels like so many late nights and weekends
now. I've realized I'll never really think it's ready or polished enough so
I'm happy to finally let go and ship it.

I'd love it if you could take it for a spin and let me know what you think.
Positive, negative -- it doesn't matter what kind of feedback you have about
the application itself or the quickie landing page I've put together. Thanks
again for your time!

PS - No SSL for the beta yet. :( I'll be a good dev and implement it way
before I start writing the payment code.

